# Environnements de dveloppement > Autres EDI > Powerbuilder >  Utilisation DLL C++/C avec PowerBuilder

## dydo01

Bonjour  tous,

je voulais juste Runner un simple exemple de PowerBuilder qui utilise une fonction externe provenant d'une DLL

en faite j'ai crer un un projet "Dynamic Link Library" avec CodeBloks dans lequel j'ai plac mon fichier "main.cpp" contenant le code C++ est le suivant :




```

```

ensuite j'ai fais un build ; alors 3 fichiers ont t gnrs :"mydll.dll"  ,  "libmydll.dll.def"  et "libmydll.dll.a"

j'ai mis ces 3 fichiers sous le rpertoire contenant mon projet PB.

j'ai crer ensuite un userobject uo_decoder dans lequel j'ai dclar le Local External Function suivante :



```
FUNCTION integer somme(integer a,integer b) LIBRARY "mydll.dll" ALIAS FOR "add"
```

ensuite  partir de ma window PB j'ai tap ce bout de code qui s'excute  lors du click du bouton "Tester_Dll" :



```

```

mais malheureusement un message d'erreur s'affiche :

Erreur Systeme : Error calling External Function add at line... 


SVP Veuillez m'aider  faire marcher cet exemple  ::ccool:: 

Merci

----------


## Invit(e)

de souvenir je crois qu'il faut que tu utilises son alias " ADD"

j'en suis pas tres sur. ::?:

----------

